# Zander ausziehen ?



## ulf (16. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Kann man eigentlich einen Zander genauso "ausziehen" wie einen Barsch ?

Gruß Ulf


----------



## mokki (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zander ausziehen ?*

hab es noch nie probiert, sollte aber gehen, da die struktur und die haut recht ähnlich ist.


----------



## ehrwien (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zander ausziehen ?*

hält die Zanderhaut nicht um einiges stärker am Fleisch als beim Barsch?


----------



## René F (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zander ausziehen ?*

Kann man. Wurde mir in Schweden mal gezeigt.


----------



## gaerbsch (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zander ausziehen ?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2143891


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zander ausziehen ?*

Selbst wenn man das könnte, würde ich das nicht machen. Der Zander lässt sich im Gegensatz zum Barsch frisch gefangen sehr gut entschuppen. Man sollte bei beiden aber auf die Flossenstachel achten. Beim Braten auf der Haut erkennt man den Vorteil derselben. In einer beschichteten Pfanne, mit nur wenig Butter und auf keinen Fall Mehl ist die Haut knusprig gebraten ein Traum und hält ausserdem das Filet zusammen. Ich habe mir es allerdings angewöhnt, die vorbereiteten Fische (so ich sie selbst gefangen habe) stets eine Nacht im Kühlschrank aufzubewaren, weil dann die Spannungen im Fleisch nachlassen und nicht mehr das Bratergebnis verderben. Man kann auch mit einer Palette während des Anbratens andrücken. Auf jeden Fall sollte der Fisch in die kalte Pfanne und nicht ins heisse Fett gelegt werden (schnell anheizen).
Aber vielleicht ist alles nur eine Ansichtssache
Schwefi


----------



## ulf (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Zander ausziehen ?*

Hallo

Dank Euch für die Antworten. Der letzte Zander ist jetzt komplett in der Alu-Folie in den Ofen gewandert. Das nächste mal werde ich eure Tips berücksichtigen |supergri.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Barbenspezi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Zander ausziehen ?*

Hallo

Hole den Thread mal wieder hoch.

Ich habe einen Zander im Kühlschrank liegen. Kopf ab, Innereien raus, Rest gesäubert.
Nun wollte ich ihn filetieren und dann auf der Haut braten. Die Haut soll nicht verzehrt werden. 
Muss ich ihn trotzdem entschuppen? Ich habe meine bisherigen Zander immer im Ofen gegart. Da habe ich den Zander auch nie entschuppt.

Die Haut abziehen wollte ich nicht.

Was sagt ihr zum entschuppen?!? Pflicht, wenn man die Haut *nicht *mitisst?!?


----------



## patricka1982 (26. September 2012)

*AW: Zander ausziehen ?*

Also ich würde dennoch jeden Fisch Schuppen...unabhängig ob man die Haut mitisst oder nicht (gerade in der Pfanne)...

Letztendlich sind Schuppen hornartige Gebilde die in der Pfanne mal genauso stinkig werden können wie Haar die verbrannt werden wenn man nicht aufpasst!

das ist mir einmal bei einem kleinen Barsch in der Pfanne passiert welcher dann auch wie verbrannte Haar riechen geschmeckt hat...seit dem wird alles geschuppt!


----------



## Brassenwürger (26. September 2012)

*AW: Zander ausziehen ?*

Für Zander und Barsche habe ich mir den ultimativen Abschupper selbst gebastelt. Dazu braucht man folgendes: Ein Stück Dachlatte, fünf Buddeln Bier (keine mit Bügelverschluss!) und ein paar Schrauben. Man öffne die Flaschen, trinke deren Inhalt und schraube die Kronkorken auf die Dachlatte. Ist besser als jedes gekaufte Gerät, damit bekommt man sogar angetrocknete Schuppen problemlos runter. Sollte man nur draußen machen, sonst saut man sich die Bude bis unter die Decke ein...|rolleyes
Die Haut von Barschen und Zandern ist in knusprigem Zustand einfach zu lecker und viel zu schade zum wegschmeißen....:m


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (27. September 2012)

*AW: Zander ausziehen ?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Man öffne die Flaschen, trinke deren Inhalt ..


*No Go! Nie VORHER!!!* Denn dann geht das:



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> Man sollte bei beiden aber auf die Flossenstachel achten.



nicht mehr... Wer schonmal einen Flossenstrahl UNTER dem Fingernagel hatte (wie ich) und das bis zum Nagelbett weiß was Schmerzen sind.
Vor allem wenn das ganze sich entzündet |scardie:

Also immer vorher die Rückenflosse mit der Schere kappen!!!


----------



## Barbenspezi (27. September 2012)

*AW: Zander ausziehen ?*

Den Zander habe ich geschuppt. Unter fliessend Wasser mit der Rückseite meines Küchenmessers. Ging sehr gut und eine "Schuppensauerei" gab es auch nicht.

Rückenflosse entfernt man total simpel. Unten am Ende Richtung Schwanzflosse wird ein Schnitt bis zur Haupptgräte gemacht und dann mit einem Küchentuch die Rückenflosse festgehalten und nach vorne -Richtung Kopf- ab- rausgezogen. Dauert 2-3 Sekunden und das Teil ist komplett entfernt. Funktioniert beim Barsch ebenso.

Hier das Ergebnis. Ausbaufähig, ich weiß.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3719027#post3719027


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. September 2012)

*AW: Zander ausziehen ?*



> Danke, schon geschehen :m
> Miniaturansicht angehängter Grafiken


 
Die Fetzen im Filet kannst Du vermeiden, wenn Du nicht viele kleine Schnitte hintereinander entlang der Bauchgräten machst.
Schneide einfach von vorne nach hinten die ganze Filetseite auf der Hauptgräte ab. (man hört es knaken, wenn die Gräten durchtrennt werden) Am besten in 2, langen Schnitten.

So erhältst Du ganz einfach 2 gleichmäßige Filets.

Um die Bauchgräten zu entfernen legst Du die Filets auf die Hautseite und entfernst sie, indem Du mit dem Messer unter den Gräten in Richtung Bauch schneidest. Zum besseren Erfühlen kann man die Finger oben auf die Gräten legen - muss man aber nicht.

Das Filetieren geht so "ratze fatze" - vor allem hat man nicht die Probleme mit der zweiten Seite.

Ach so: Nachträglich nen guten Appetit.


----------

